# New moms... and mommy to be's... Check in!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. seems like a lot of women are drinking out of the GP Water Cooler.. lol There seem to be a lot of new moms.. and moms to be here. I just wanted to see who all out there is expecting... and how our new babies are. I know we have americanpit13's new baby.. and stangchicks... is there anyone else? I am due April 28th... so am I next or is anyone ahead of me??

Heres my belly 27 weeks today...










Baby Zachary James first portrait 24 weeks gestation


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How are you feeling? Please try not to get all stressed out the last couple months is kinda stressful but you'll make it. If you need anything or you just want to talk PM me k.
love ya
Krystal


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> How are you feeling? Please try not to get all stressed out the last couple months is kinda stressful but you'll make it. If you need anything or you just want to talk PM me k.
> love ya
> Krystal


I'm ready for it to be over!! I am so uncomfortable... already... lol It's 3 months til my actual due date... and it feels like it will never be here! lol So I like to count by my "full term date" which is April 7th.. I'll be 37 weeks.. so I am looking forward to that date because it sounds better. lol I'm trying to get some child birth classes set up.. hoping to ask for them for one of my baby shower gifts... And there's a parenting class for new parents... some how to stuff.. I think it would be a good idea for me to take. lol I've never been too "hands on" with newborns... Ofcourse I've been around them.. but not cared for any personally.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa meg u got a booty do now


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Not just yet... We've 'kinda' tried but no dice. :/

 I'm so excited for you, those three months must feel like forevers away for you - hang in their doll!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Not just yet... We've 'kinda' tried but no dice. :/
> 
> I'm so excited for you, those three months must feel like forevers away for you - hang in their doll!


Aww good luck and get busy! LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

lol xD - I'll keep you posted


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Me and my wife are expecting in July! First one kinda nerve recking...


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Czar said:


> whoa meg u got a booty do now


owww stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww girl it will be here before you know it. see i was opposite i was in no rush, just relax while you can. Don't worry it will all come natural when caring for you new little angel.

here's a few new ones of Shelby, she is 10 days old today.

































she's throwin up the dueces..lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww Shelby is so precious!! I enrolled in my child birthing classes today... its a 3 part class in March.. then I am doing to do my pre registration tour for the hospital and maybe a baby basics class.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


>


pppssssssstttt...

I don't know if anyone has told you yet but I think you just might be getting fat. Just thought I would let you know.......JK LMAO

Preggo bellies are so cute!!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I love preggo bellies too...mine was more attractive to me I think than anyone else! *lol*

For the last three months my suggestion would be just as earlier said...relax and don't look forward to 'it' coming earlier than your true due date. Honestly...there are so many concerns with even 37 weekers...like birth weight...that you should really relax and push toward the full 39-40 weeks. 

Another thing...don't be so impatient for the simple SLEEP factor!!!! I know you have stomach issues with pregnancy, but you will most likely be awake for at least 6 months after Zachary is born.

Finally...rely on other new mothers to help out in those tough, frustrating moments. My son is almost 4 now, but I am always around to listen.

- Sara


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

tablerock said:


> I love preggo bellies too...mine was more attractive to me I think than anyone else! *lol*
> 
> For the last three months my suggestion would be just as earlier said...relax and don't look forward to 'it' coming earlier than your true due date. Honestly...there are so many concerns with even 37 weekers...like birth weight...that you should really relax and push toward the full 39-40 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  Yeah.. I want him to stay in there as long as possible.. I had some scares with those false contractions but the docs said they are just false and not to worry... hard not too though! I signed up for a free program in my area where a nurse comes by weekly to check on me and go over things like nutrition, health, check bp and stuff... and answer any concerns or questions. She will continue to come by after the baby is born too. So that will be nice.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> pppssssssstttt...
> 
> I don't know if anyone has told you yet but I think you just might be getting fat. Just thought I would let you know.......JK LMAO
> 
> Preggo bellies are so cute!!


lol OMG So what is in there that keeps poking me?? :rofl:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> lol OMG So what is in there that keeps poking me?? :rofl:


It might be a tape worm. You better get it checked out!

hehehe


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> It might be a tape worm. You better get it checked out!
> 
> hehehe


Oh god.... UKE:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh god.... UKE:


LMAO....I'm just pickin. You don't look fat at all. Just a round belly and thats it....


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks.  Yeah.. I want him to stay in there as long as possible.. I had some scares with those false contractions but the docs said they are just false and not to worry... hard not too though! I signed up for a free program in my area where a nurse comes by weekly to check on me and go over things like nutrition, health, check bp and stuff... and answer any concerns or questions. She will continue to come by after the baby is born too. So that will be nice.


I never knew they did that... That's really cool. Nick's mom is a nurse so if I was ever concerned I'd talk to her about things with Joe when I was prenant with him. He was a month early and yea it was scary but wasn't nothing wrong with him so he got to come home a couple days later. The best advice I have is just RELAX like everyone else has said. I know it's hard cuz I was anxious, nervous, excited, and everything all in one.. but BELIEVE ME... I wished I would have just enjoyed those last couple months cuz boy oh boy...I didn't get no time for just me anymore for a loooooooong time lol. But it's all worth it and fun. I wasn't never around babies too much hands on, never had classes, was nervous as heck but still managed to raise Joseph just fine. Which...I'm not saying those classes are bad by no means but I think those classes kind of make a person a paranoid parent. Scared about anything and everything. Who knows.. I wanted to take them, but I never did. And I'm kinda glad I didn't. It's weird cuz your maternal instinct kicks in INSTANTLY...it's a weird happy feeling.....but anyways.. I'm rambling lol...if you ever want to talk since I think you're around the same age I was when I had Joe lemme know. I'm here:roll:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks.. I'm 23.. be 24 in the summer.  I want to take the classes.. because they teach some basics about baby care.. changing diapers and wrapping them up in blankets.. lol Yeah I need to learn that stuff... I think the birth classes will help me know what to expect too.. For both its only 55 bucks... so why not.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Found out yesterday actually that I was 1 month pregnant already 
last friend was Dec 23rd YUP! today i am 5 weeks along! =)
I am hoping this one isnt another mc and I carry full term.
got my first dr. app Monday the 1st going to confirm it tomorrow by a dr and hopefully their tests wont be a pain in the rear like the other one!!!!!

BUT yep, yep

Megan, Mark, Riley & Peaches are expecting!!!! lol!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Found out yesterday actually that I was 1 month pregnant already
> last friend was Dec 23rd YUP! today i am 5 weeks along! =)
> I am hoping this one isnt another mc and I carry full term.
> got my first dr. app Monday the 1st going to confirm it tomorrow by a dr and hopefully their tests wont be a pain in the rear like the other one!!!!!
> ...


your name is Megan?!?!? omg, i have to come up with another name other than megan (me), other megan (shes got heart)... hmm....

crossin my fingers that you end up with a little 2 legged puppy  lol


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks.. I'm 23.. be 24 in the summer.  I want to take the classes.. because they teach some basics about baby care.. changing diapers and wrapping them up in blankets.. lol Yeah I need to learn that stuff... I think the birth classes will help me know what to expect too.. For both its only 55 bucks... so why not.


Yea... That's not a lot at all. Each to their own haha. I was wrong about the age...I was 19... I thought someone here was 19 and having a baby. I guess I had a brain fart haha. Anyways..lol.. Joe is 13 months .. I just say a yr lol.. The only ones that keep up with the months are the doctors and it drives me nuts lol. BUT ANYWAYS...there's lots of people on here to talk to if you need to


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> your name is Megan?!?!? omg, i have to come up with another name other than megan (me), other megan (shes got heart)... hmm....
> 
> crossin my fingers that you end up with a little 2 legged puppy  lol


YEP! name's Megan but every one calles me mi mi, may may or meggerpiez
and...

I CALL THE NAME MEGAN #3!!!!
xD

and thank you, me too. I will be happier when i get to the drs and find out everything is fine. guess this means buying a puppy will be put on the back burner for now. =) but with good reason!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

well what about the father's to be lol? I guess were not allowed =P
























Three tests all positive.. Just set a doc. appointment.. Im super super super excited about it.. I can't wait!! and congrats to everyone by the way


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats to you all. 

I have an 8 month old. He's not really brand new anymore, but he's cute. Shakes his head no at me when I tell him not to do something. lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> well what about the father's to be lol? I guess were not allowed =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, 
pardon my asking but are one of these photos of the pregnancy test outside? LoL I just thought that was funny


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> well what about the father's to be lol? I guess were not allowed =P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWW congrats daddy to be! That is so sweet that you are posting that up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Found out yesterday actually that I was 1 month pregnant already
> last friend was Dec 23rd YUP! today i am 5 weeks along! =)
> I am hoping this one isnt another mc and I carry full term.
> got my first dr. app Monday the 1st going to confirm it tomorrow by a dr and hopefully their tests wont be a pain in the rear like the other one!!!!!
> ...


Congrats!!! Stick bean Stick!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel so left out! lol we stopped trying since I started going back to school, since I am not on birth control we kind of "forgot" and then I remembered after the fact! So I took a test to see if I was ovulating and sure enough, I did. Soooo I might be preggers after all! lol

I will find out in 3 weeks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Congrats,
> pardon my asking but are one of these photos of the pregnancy test outside? LoL I just thought that was funny


lol.. yea i was sitting on the porch when she showed it to me lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> Congrats to you all.
> 
> I have an 8 month old. He's not really brand new anymore, but he's cute. Shakes his head no at me when I tell him not to do something. lol.


Yea Riley is 7mths but I guess it counts lol 










when she was a few days old.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Chinadog said:


> Yea Riley is 7mths but I guess it counts lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww lol.. she's giving a stare down lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol she was like maybe 2 days old and china gave me space and stayed off the bed and that was the first time China met Riley and she got so close without touching her, she was so careful, they stayed like that for a good min. I had enough time to grab my camera lol It was amazing.


----------

